# X3 Mill - Axminster or Arceurotrade?



## Omnimill (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been spending quite some time recently considering which milling machine to get and having viewed some of them and wound a few tables back and forth etc I _may_ :-\ have decided to get an X3, but which one!!!

Arceurotrade want a total of £811.00 including VAT and delivery. Axminster on the other hand want a whopping £941.99  for what seems to be the same machine? As far as I can tell they are both made in the same factory, so my question is, is it worth paying an *extra £130.99* for off-white paint or is Red ok!? scratch.gif

Vic.


----------



## John S (Feb 23, 2010)

Definitely from the same factory.

John S.


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 23, 2010)

Are there any other UK suppliers for the X3? I don't mind green or grey ...  :big:

Vic.


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 23, 2010)

I got mine from Engineers Toolrom thoug I think he now does the one like Warco

Jason


----------



## rake60 (Feb 23, 2010)

The paint is the only difference between the two.
Red is the standard color for all _*SIEG*_ machines.
I'm sure custom colors for vendors do cost a bit more, 
but it is still the same machine from the same factory.

Sieg has an _*interactive map*_ on their site that 
lists the different vendors around the world.

Rick


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 23, 2010)

Question is do the Axminster ones need the same amount as prep as the ARC ones? as the cost of ARC prep puts it in a higher price bracket. I did very little to my ETR one and its not been a problem in at least 3yrs just one worn belt.

Jason


----------



## spuddevans (Feb 23, 2010)

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> Question is do the Axminster ones need the same amount as prep as the ARC ones? as the cost of ARC prep puts it in a higher price bracket. I did very little to my ETR one and its not been a problem in at least 3yrs just one worn belt.
> 
> Jason



I cant speak for the X3, but I got my X2 from axminster (free shipping to Northern Ireland, Woo hoo!! ) and can tell you that there was still the same "dragon fat" red grease slathered on almost every surface. There was no preperation work done by axminster as far as I could tell, the mill was packed in what looked like the original wooden crate from seig.


Tim


----------



## mnewsholme (Feb 23, 2010)

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> Question is do the Axminster ones need the same amount as prep as the ARC ones? as the cost of ARC prep puts it in a higher price bracket. I did very little to my ETR one and its not been a problem in at least 3yrs just one worn belt.
> 
> Jason



tbf except for a complete novice the arc preparation isnt really worth the money. provided you prepared to put in a bit of elbow grease cleaning off the shipping grease, then anyone with a basic set of skills can follow the very good arc preparation walkthrough (available as a pdf free of charge on their site) and have there mill setup well enouigh to get started. AFAIK axminster dont do any prep as such over and above what you get for the basic arc price. They just charge more for the paint and brandname.

matt


----------



## JimM (Feb 24, 2010)

Can't common on the machine itself but if it's any help I have bought stuff from both companies and never had a problem with either. 

Having said that, if it was me I'd be swayed to buy the one from Arc, £130 cheaper and the guys there seem to really know their stuff - the odd time I've emailed them with a query they've always replied promptly and with more detail then you'd normally expect. They're focus would appear to be to make sure the customer gets what he needs and not to just sell them what they can

Just to emphasise I have no connection with either company, I'm sure you'd be happy with the X3 from either of them, just pasing on my (limited !) experience

Cheers

Jim


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Jim.

Vic.


----------



## firebird (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Vic

I bought my x3 from arc. Good service and backup if needed. No problems so far.

Cheers

Rich


----------

